# DirecTV R10 for sale



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

Stock unit, purchased used from e-Bay in Mar 2009.

e-Bay post has an image of what's on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388325016&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

